
AI system will warn you if your partner is in an argumentative mood - myinnerbanjo
https://www.mirror.co.uk/tech/ai-system-warn-you-your-13950005
======
protomyth
This thread on a previous discussion seems rather relevant if things go wrong
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10933136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10933136)

